# Arkansas basketball on FTA



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The University of Arkansas men's basketball team has its Arkansas Razorback Sports Network set up for some home games against non-conference teams. The ARSN schedule, Central time:

Tue, Dec 6, 7 pm, Texas State
Thu, Dec 15, 7 pm, Missouri State
Sat, Dec 17, 7:30 pm, Rice
Fri, Dec 30, 7 pm, Texas-Pan American
Sun, Jan 1, 7:30 pm Western Illinois

TitanTV shows KPBI picking up the schedule beginning Dec. 15. (KPBI apparently prefers the Billboard Music Awards on Dec. 6.)


----------

